# Office Desk



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is a simple office desk I have been asked to build for a 24 hour gym. Why the GC asked me to give him a price to build it and and the owner won't just buy something from IKEA, I don't know...

It will be made of Maple, clear finished with a laminate top. 

I am worried about the inside corner of the top. How do I support it with out getting in the way of knee space?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

This might work for your Application.


http://www.federalbrace.com/Bellhav...hv37312ytw_vhv118ytw_vhv6ytw_vhv37312ytw.aspx


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I just finished a project very similar to this for an IT Tech repair station. I used 1-3/4" x 30" solid core doors for the work top sub-strate. Used a piece of 1/4" x 4" Aluminum flat bar underneath at the joint. Put it together with some 1-1/2" screws & it is solid as a rock. Band the edge with your cabinet material & you are good to go.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Leo G said:


>


 
This is what I was thinking...I don't have a ton of experiance with this, but this will be used in a 24 hour gym....out in the open...what if some guy sits RIGHT at the inside corner ON TOP of the desk...will this support him? Or am I just asking too much from the get go on that? I am just trying think about the abuse this desk might see.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> ...what if some guy sits RIGHT at the inside corner ON TOP of the desk...will this support him?


So use a steel I beam. :thumbsup:

All you can do is build for _reasonable_ expectations. If you suspect that the product needs to be mil-spec, verify that with the client, and build and charge accordingly.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe? Or is this weaker then a single un cut support?






















Tinstaafl said:


> So use a steel I beam. :thumbsup:
> 
> All you can do is build for _reasonable_ expectations. If you suspect that the product needs to be mil-spec, verify that with the client, and build and charge accordingly.


lol, This is true...sometimes I get a bit wrapped up in it all. I will get some more details in the AM...which technically is in 23 min.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I think a single support would be stronger. Personally, I would run the shorter length support straight thru. Then have the other one butt to it.

I've also cut a knee brace corner support for the same purpose. It had about a 3' radius cut into it so that it provided support and clearance for a persons knees.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Use solid maple for the support members. Do not do the notch cut. Use a couple of dowels and screws and butt the long support into the short support. You can use a 2" x 2" angle iron on the backside of the short support screwing into both the support and the top. You can do overkill and put the steel on the long support too.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

